# wierd bugs



## Hardrock (Apr 11, 2010)

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3.


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice captures..esp like the cranefly.


----------



## Jovi (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow! I love your shots! I also got a few close ups  from bugs  really nice!


----------



## NateS (Apr 12, 2010)

Second one is pretty cool.


----------



## Hardrock (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks guys! I do wish they had a little more color.


----------



## ghache (Apr 12, 2010)

seems like everyone got themself macro lens and are shooting bugs! 
really nice shots! these small things have so much details...


----------

